# MISC | Train Races



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Old one, from 2000....


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

View of a T train from a D train.


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

Definitely the indian train won the race!!! HAHAHAHA, Vicvin86 I see that so many parallel lines run in India, which is the total railway kilometres in India Nowadays?


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

:banana: Thanks elnordico!! Routewise its around 63,000 km and by track length its 110,000 km. Most of the parallel actions are recorded in cities where there are dedicated lines for suburban services and long distance trains. ie In and around Mumbai, Delhi, Kolkata and Chennai. Few are from large junctions. Also thanks to hundreds of railfans!!!!


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Vicvin86 said:


>


Are those operable blinds or is that :sly: window-wrapping?


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

trainrover said:


> Are those operable blinds or is that :sly: window-wrapping?


It's probably those one direction semi transparent window tint commonly found on city bus advertisements. Made of small colored dots so they form a picture on the outside but doesn't block passengers' view from the inside.


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Yes they are semi-transparent...


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

hmmwv said:


> doesn't block passengers' view from the inside


Window wrapping's obstructive enough:


trainrover said:


>


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

Silver Swordsman said:


> How about some hardcore *HSR* action? I mean seriously... _HSR_ racing during normal operation?


Looks like Japan's up to the challenge again...


----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

A few of Beijing-Shanghai HSR trains over take Shanghai-Nanjing ICL trains.
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjg2MTgyMDUy/v.swf
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzExNjI3ODA0/v.swf
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMjA1ODg2NDEy/v.swf

And just the opposite a G22 got overtaken!
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzM0NDcyMzE2/v.swf

Racing a CRH5 from a conventional T train.
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMTYzMzM5NzYw/v.swf

Beijing-Shanghai HSR G train overtake a freight train.
http://player.youku.com/player.php/sid/XMzE2OTEwODU2/v.swf

All found on Youku, the speed could be slow for some, it'd be great if someone can upload some to Youtube.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Think said:


>


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

Awesome videos!!! The japanese fixed camera, amazing!!!


----------



## MarcVD (Dec 1, 2008)

A nice one from the USA...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5ZN5tYIBvlA&feature=player_embedded


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

MarcVD said:


> A nice one from the USA...


I agree 

Tell me, what's meant by "detectors" written into the description field of the video there: "_... Also note the defect detectors in the beginning of the video: tracks one and two announce simultaneously!_". Are the announcements made at the level crossing, or must the video launcher be referring to some Web programme tracking trains in real time? :?


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Another trio ​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

^^ Wow nice to see multiple steam engines competing :banana:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Imagine! and graced by flatbeds serving as one of the grandstands at the races


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Trio ​


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)




----------



## hmmwv (Jul 19, 2006)

Cross post from the Chinese HSR thread.

http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU1ODUyNjky.html


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

Parallel running supposedly lasts only several hundred feet, chance encounter outrageously rare:


trainrover said:


>



Race occurs at 0'50" (I thought this corporate logo was retired ages ago







):


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

^^The blue coloured PanAm train is absolutely beautiful!!!


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I agree, plus the owners definitely know how to take care of this set of theirs ... I'll always be fond of models of that American diesel like theirs


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)




----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

*From Chennai*






Source : http://www.youtube.com/user/rsubram24


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Source : http://www.youtube.com/user/rsubram24

Chennai - Coimbatore Intercity express overtakes Kakinada - Bangalore Express just after leaving Jollarpettai junction.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

*grudge match*

New term for me:





^^ *"...grudge match..."* 3'53"​
American trains appear longer 20 years ago ...


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

Hi guys, the next video is from Mendoza city, which is now testing a new light rail system with ex-San diego´s Siemens metros. IT will run through the city to the outskirts, probably to the airport(second phase). The province is well known for its red wines especially Malbec:cheers:. 
Just an intro, now the video:


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

hmmwv said:


> Cross post from the Chinese HSR thread.
> 
> http://v.youku.com/v_show/id_XMzU1ODUyNjky.html


Great vid. I guess it's from Kunshan, the same station the two trains are racing in the other vid?

Any more HSR races hmmwv?


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

This is a video I took of the Chicago CTA. It is interesting to see the Red, Purple, and Brown line trains interacting with each other!


----------



## IanCleverly (Nov 24, 2010)

lkstrknb said:


> This is a video I took of the Chicago CTA. It is interesting to see the Red, Purple, and Brown line trains interacting with each other!


Interesting Jacket on the person you see with the headphones in the first section of your video!

Also, at 1:47 in your rear view ride, you'll see a man emerge from behind the train, carrying a red flag, wearing a high-viz vest (so I assume he's a CTA employee). What's his job?


----------



## lkstrknb (Jan 14, 2009)

> Interesting Jacket on the person you see with the headphones in the first section of your video!
> 
> Also, at 1:47 in your rear view ride, you'll see a man emerge from behind the train, carrying a red flag, wearing a high-viz vest (so I assume he's a CTA employee). What's his job?


I know the CTA has a few manned control towers at certain junctions. This is where the Brown Line and Red Line meet and the brown line has to cross 3 tracks. This is one of the manned towers but I don't know what he was doing. There seems to always be CTA employees on the tracks doing work or inspections.

I don't work for the CTA so I don't have any inside information.

Luke


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Source : http://www.youtube.com/user/rsubram24


----------



## k.k.jetcar (Jul 17, 2008)

> Only the SSB will send two trains in the same direction in this way.


Actually, it is also done in Taiwan. It requires approx. 10km long blocks with crossovers at each end, as well as no oncoming trains (obviously), so it can't be done on high volume routes with trains going in both directions. It can be done on routes when the traffic at certain times is largely going in one direction (either up or down direction, to use British terminology).


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Tb2Fy1UdFcA


----------



## elnordico (Jun 4, 2010)

Nice start of a race!!! by the way horrific sound and acceleration with the Diesel-electric one...


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

The diesel engine is old and most probably past its designed lifetime


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BjYb6Dg4-xQ


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)




----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Epic


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

Holy mother of... Just wow. Totally freaking cool.


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

^^Agreed. But is it quite 320kph? It doesn't feel that fast. If you look at the one from China, it feels like 300kmh. It's different views in that video, so maybe that's why.

Is this a normal scenario? Both trains are in service and on schedule?

Very cool video non the less


----------



## Silver Swordsman (Nov 8, 2011)

Northridge said:


> ^^Agreed. But is it quite 320kph? It doesn't feel that fast. If you look at the one from China, it feels like 300kmh. It's different views in that video, so maybe that's why.
> 
> Is this a normal scenario? Both trains are in service and on schedule?
> 
> Very cool video non the less


Video description said it was for the opening of a few new stations on the Rhine-Rhonde. Still cool irregardless.


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

Source : https://www.youtube.com/user/andy25biotech


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kJwVttf_L7I&feature=related


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

Silver Swordsman said:


> Video description said it was for the opening of a few new stations on the Rhine-Rhonde. Still cool irregardless.


Yes. Thanks for the feedback.


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

The fascinating part about that Duplex race was the filmer's hand, being the only featured aspect that wasn't steady :uh:


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

^^I don't think it was that bad, but what I noticed is that most of the people didn't realize what they were witnessing. Didn't even glance.:banana:


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

I was not grading the filmer's shakiness (quote ^^) bad :sly:


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=9tpDUcy4xYw


----------



## trainrover (May 6, 2006)

​


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iclFhCosv2k


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aZHbYm1oz4U


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

I don´t know how to embed at a youtube video so you will have to do with a link.


Its Regionstog´s Coradia Lint and DSB´s Litra MR-MRD at Køge Station. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IQBKpkCBhpg


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

bongo-anders said:


> I don´t know how to embed at a youtube video so you will have to do with a link.
> 
> 
> Its Regionstog´s Coradia Lint and DSB´s Litra MR-MRD at Køge Station.
> ...









Put what ever after = sign in the link between


----------



## bongo-anders (Oct 26, 2008)

bongo-anders said:


> I don´t know how to embed at a youtube video so you will have to do with a link.
> 
> 
> Its Regionstog´s Coradia Lint and DSB´s Litra MR-MRD at Køge Station.


like this?


Edit: it seems like it worked but it didn't show up on my phone but did show up perfectly on my computer.


----------



## Northridge (Dec 6, 2009)

Swedish race







> Left the city of Halmstad just a few seconds behind SJ's X40 train, both southbound, so I took the opportunity to see if my X31 train could match their acceleration.
> 
> No major problems with that. Unfortunately, I was still overtaken further ahead, since SJ was going to the left at Eldsberga and I had to wait until the rail switch was cleared (since I was changing to the left track).


----------



## feisibuke (Dec 23, 2012)




----------



## XAN_ (Jan 13, 2011)

Passenger train overtaking freight on Nizhyn-Kyiv line:


----------



## Claudiu (Jul 26, 2010)

Meanwhile, somewhere in Romania, more exactly in Timisoara:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNgXG2Pta48


----------



## makita09 (Sep 8, 2009)

Many races but some passes only as well


----------



## CNB30 (Jun 4, 2012)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xTU4iToKp74


----------



## Stefvh (May 29, 2007)

I was surprised, so you won't get the whole passing


----------



## 3737 (Jul 1, 2009)

*kick*
Around 40:30 two intercities trying to outrace each other.


----------



## Vicvin86 (Oct 27, 2008)

http://youtu.be/VxMyWQ3a9iE


----------



## The Polwoman (Feb 21, 2016)

3737 said:


> *kick*
> Around 40:30 two intercities trying to outrace each other.




In the Netherlands it was always fun to see the IC to Amsterdam and The Hague from Eindhoven seeing racing with each other. If both trains were more or less on time (somewhat after :00 and :30), both were into a sort of virtual race. They did it for years (2002 to 2016) each half hour, but now the timetable has changed. The rolling stock was always VIRM to Amsterdam, the one to The Hague always saw a diverse array of IC rolling stock (including ICM, locomotive/ICR, VIRM and DDZ). In many of these cases the IC to The Hague took the lead during the early part, but as mostly, the IC to Amsterdam overtakes the IC to The Hague as the latter one has to brake for the curve near Boxtel, despite the low "roll-out" speed of the VIRM on the "A2-corridor". That rolling-out is done by purpose, in order to save energy. The train rolls as slow as 100-110km/h (around 30 slower than the max speed) in case it is not delayed. The curve at Boxtel has a max speed of 80.


----------

